
Now is the time to switch back to Firefox - yati
http://www.zdnet.com/now-is-the-time-to-switch-back-to-firefox-7000028641/
======
gjvc
This is merely another article capitalizing on manufactured outrage. Much of
the article is centered around the size of tabs in the browser window, and how
to cope when you have 80 of them open.

The author appears confused at the end when he says "Security is the area
where Firefox is weakest", but then hedges himself saying "so using Chrome
doesn't guarantee security either". Weak sauce.

------
SEJeff
It seems like (to me) that Firefox is consistently hacked more at the yearly
pwn2own event:

[http://www.eweek.com/security/pwn2own-2014-claims-ie-
chrome-...](http://www.eweek.com/security/pwn2own-2014-claims-ie-chrome-
safari-and-more-firefox-zero-days.html)

Chrome got hacked as well, but Firefox had 4 separate hacks in this year's
event. It just seems like a recurring pattern that Chrome doesn't get hacked
or gets hacked a lot less than firefox. Chrome is an absolute memory hog, but
I'll keep it. Mozilla has consistently put me off by putting Linux as a second
class citizen (I've used desktop Linux almost exclusively for the past 10
years) and some of their software which I really loved like Thunderbird, is
practically abandonware (except security fixes).

Once upon a time, I was a very loyal Firefox user. Not so much anymore.

------
chazu
I love how the author mentions Chromium in passing, without even suggesting
the possibility that those who like Chrome can just use Chromium instead, and
opt out of the so-called botnet of Chrome.

------
SixSigma
> Also, after Firefox crashes

Now there's a recommendation

------
robobro
Or Seamonkey! It's even smoother.

